# NUMEROS A TEXTO EN DOLARES



## jsg (Dec 29, 2002)

HOLA SI ALGUIEN PUEDE AYUDARME, POR FAVOR, QUIERO SABER COMO EN EXCELL AL PONER UN NUMERO EN DOLARES, PONER UNA FORMULA QUE ME PONGA ESA CANTIDAD EN LETRAS. ESO ME RESOLVERA UN GRAN PROBLEMA AL ESCRIBIR CANTIDAD DE DOLARES EN LETRAS YA QUE NO SE SUFICIENTE INGLES. GRACIAS.


----------



## paliman (Jan 2, 2003)

Te paso un par de links que te pueden servir.


http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q213360 

En este Yogi Anand transcribe un código:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=32633&forum=2

Acá te podés bajar un complemento (add-in) llamado MOREFUNC. Tiene una función llamada NUMTEXT que hace lo que vos querés.

Espero que te sirva. 


http://longre.free.fr/english/index.html


----------



## jsg (Jan 2, 2003)

GRACIAS PALI


----------

